
Nigerian firm takes blame for routing Google traffic through China - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-disruption/nigerian-firm-takes-blame-for-routing-google-traffic-through-china-idUSKCN1NI2D9
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
For this type of thing - Is there any way to differentiate between a mistake
and a deliberate attack in hindsight?

